
Jeff Buckley's Record Collection - asimpletune
http://jeffbuckleycollection.com
======
DrScump
"Hover over album spines to reveal album information and stream music."

Hovering over any spine shows no such thing for me, on Chrome or Opera. In
fact, the spines are not directly clickable and I have to use "Open in new
tab/window" to see any detail.

And no Pat Metheny? _Heathen!_

